# Bee gum and more



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is the tree that we recently brought down









The bees are safe









bee gum


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

8frame deep equivalent


















the culprit


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

I just gotta ask why? I recently collected a hive in a log too.......most folks say I will wanna get them into a normal langstrom hive.

Why would you want too go the other way......jus curious. Are you gonna try to put frames in there?

Other then that, nice work plunge cutting with a chainsaw......tis a bit of a wrestling match


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Just experimenting.. I may use it as a swarm trap and if I have enough hives going I may leave them alone. I like the idea of letting them survive on their own. plus I can get a swarm every spring if they survive. 
we'll see how it goes. I have the swarm lures ready from brushymountain. 

no I don't intend to put frames in it, will just let them build naturally.

and yes it is indeed a wresting match, plunge cutting with the chainsaw, but it feels good


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

cool....the lure will be placed in there when?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

if you just go to a sawmill they will be glad to give you all the naturally hollow logs you want. good luck,mike


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

The lure will be placed mid april and put out 

Yes I can find hollow logs, but this was just for fun!


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

how far from your hives are you placeing it?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

About 30-40 feet. I caught a swarm at that place this year. Not from my own hives though.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

BTW.....if you did that with that little ole' Poulan.......DANG! you earned that hollow log!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

We used to call them "Pull-Ons" but that one's electric.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

You may want to check the agricultural code for your state. In Texas it is specifically prohibited to keep bees in a non-movable frame hive or Bee gum.


----------



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

Gene Weitzel said:


> You may want to check the agricultural code for your state. In Texas it is specifically prohibited to keep bees in a non-movable frame hive or Bee gum.


Why?....


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I think you will find that it is in the other 49 as well. It is because they cannot be inspected for disease.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

I intend to use it as a swarm trap....strictly.


----------

